# Advice on 75G rock-scaping



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Starting to set up my 75 gallon tank. Background is in loosely, and rocks and wood scattered around. And, of course, will put sand in for the substrate.

Does this seem like too many rocks? At the very least, the large piece on the right and the wood log on the left will remain. The other pieces not sure if it makes it look a bit too crowded. Not sure on which fish yet, though most likely to be haps or peacocks, or SA/CA cichlids.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I haven't been in this group long and have only recently just got back into the fish game, but the conventional thinking around these parts seems to be to 'scape it to your planned species/fish count.

I have a 75 gallon (48" x 18" x 24") and have it built up 2/3rds the height and the full width with rocks, driftwood and stones. I have an mbuna, 2 habs and 5 peacocks and thus, am breaking all the "rules" lol

It actually works though. My alpha male is a peacock who patrols the front section, 2 of the other peacocks patrol the back (my tank is viewable from three sides), the two habs patrol a territory on either side of the aquarium, the yellow lab does his rock dweller thing, leaving the other two peacocks to just kind of float around avoiding the big boys.

The point for me was to create the aquaspere, then allow the boys to adapt to it. I've had to rehome 9 fish due to aggression/bullying issues but think I finally have a group that will work.

Anyway, my thought is that it looks fine. But I am the last person to be doling out aquarium advice, and am certainly no authority on the matter. So take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you for the comments. I think I'm more concerned on the "look" than I am on whether it'll work with the fish. I don't think its an issue with the fish, I just didn't want it to look so crowded that it looks "blah".


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

CharlesMTF said:


> Thank you for the comments. I think I'm more concerned on the "look" than I am on whether it'll work with the fish. I don't think its an issue with the fish, I just didn't want it to look so crowded that it looks "blah".


I keep Mbuna, so naturally I like a lot of rock.








This 75 has about 100 pounds of some fairly thin slate stacked end to end and front to back. With the filter outputs in the middle spraying toward the front corners, what ever waste does not get picked up by the inputs in the back corners seems to gather in the back center under the outputs where there is an open spot that is accessible to vacuum. There are so many passage ways and caves there is constant activity with the Mbuna and Synodontis.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

CharlesMTF said:


> Thank you for the comments. I think I'm more concerned on the "look" than I am on whether it'll work with the fish. I don't think its an issue with the fish, I just didn't want it to look so crowded that it looks "blah".


Oh. Well in that case it would depend on the person's perspective who is doing the judging. I view aqua-scaping as an expression of oneself, like art. Some may see trash in what I have while others may see treasure, and still others may be indifferent. What's important is that I like it, or at least that's what I'm telling myself. lol

I see a nice design in the placement of your rocks. It looks cool.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice looking tank. Like was said it depends on the eye of each person looking at it. Haps/peacocks/SA/CA dont need a ton of rock work so you have a fine amount. I like the rocks you have(and wood) only suggestion I would make is to maybe group some of the rocks together. Don't take it the wrong way  just the way you have it now all the rocks are so evenly spaced it kind'a has a man made feel to it. Maybe put 3-4 rocks together then vary the distance between each group and a few lone ones out here & there. Would give it a more natural feel I think. Just a suggestion.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you for everyone's input. Exactly what I was looking for. Going to probably take out the smaller rock behind the log, and re-arrange slightly so as to make it look less man-made. Will hopefully get this thing operational sooner than later.


----------

